# Does the Roamio Plus handle FIOS On-Demand?



## rook (Jun 16, 2003)

First off - I was surprised my login worked after years of not being on this forum. I was originally a Direct Tivo user back in the old days of Standard Definition.

I am currently thinking of jumping from Directv to Fios, but I hate their STB's and DVR functionality.

I know this question has been asked and answered in the past, but I wanted a more current answer as software updates change things and Google searches seem to only show me responses from 2013.

Can a Tivo Roamio Plus handle FIOS On-Demand? Do the Minis still not show live stream in the corner when using the guide?
If I get to Roamio Plus units, do I have to pay two monthly tivo subscriptions? (Currently you can get the Mini's with lifetime sub) Tivo shows no pricing structure on their website for multiple Tivos in a single residence.

Thanks in advance

Michael


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

rook said:


> If I get to Roamio Plus units, do I have to pay two monthly tivo subscriptions? (Currently you can get the Mini's with lifetime sub) Tivo shows no pricing structure on their website for multiple Tivos in a single residence.l


Yes, you always need to pay for the TiVo Service. The price of buying a Mini just happens to include Product Lifetime service bundled (at least until January 6). Each Roamio Plus will require a TiVo Service subscription, either monthly, or Production Lifetime. Personally, I've always done Product Lifetime. It's a bunch of money up front, but compared the cost of leasing a DVR from my cable company indefinitely, I break even after about 2.5 years, and save money each month after that.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

rook said:


> Can a Tivo Roamio Plus handle FIOS On-Demand? Do the Minis still not show live stream in the corner when using the guide?
> If I get to Roamio Plus units, do I have to pay two monthly tivo subscriptions? (Currently you can get the Mini's with lifetime sub) Tivo shows no pricing structure on their website for multiple Tivos in a single residence.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...


No on demand with FiOS. 
Minis don't show the live stream in the corner when using the guide.

I'm not sure about paying for 2 Roamios. I know there are discounts and and I thought I read about a household plan, but I always do lifetimes so I'm not the best to answer that question.

FiOS rocks.


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

waynomo said:


> No on demand with FiOS.
> Minis don't show the live stream in the corner when using the guide.
> 
> I'm not sure about paying for 2 Roamios. I know there are discounts and and I thought I read about a household plan, but I always do lifetimes so I'm not the best to answer that question.
> ...


No on-demand from FIOS via the mini but my mini shows the live stream in the corner when using the guide (at least of the channel you are currently watching).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

waynomo said:


> Minis don't show the live stream in the corner when using the guide.


The Minis continue to show the live stream in the guide of the same channel you were watching when you hit the "Guide" button. But unlike the Roamio, the Mini loses the live stream window when you go into TiVo Central because that is when it releases back its tuner to the host.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm actually contemplating the switch to FIOS. I just got a flyer for $60 for their double play. 2yrs 50/50mbs internet, HBO & Showtime and 1yr of Netflix. I don't think Comcast will touch that. And all I lose is VOD? I think I can live with that. 

I have a Premier and a Roamio Plus on lifetimes and one Mini. Even getting two cable cards instead of the one now, I'm way cheaper than what I'm getting with Comcast.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

I'm a longtime FIOS user and went with the Roamio last June. We don't miss VOD at all. Didn't use it that much. Between Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Hulu Plus all our viewing needs are met. I think you can still have PPV but you have to call in. 

I have a Roamio Pro, Roamio Plus, and 2 minis all with lifetime subscriptions. 

I still need the Amazon Fire TV for Plex as I have several TBs of movies and TV shows on a server.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm surprised you pay for hulu. I would think with all the tuners you can record everything under the sun. Once I get my setup running on all cylinders with the season passes in place, I plan on dropping hulu. Will use the Stream to go to the tablet when outside the house.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I specifically got an HD cable box from Charter so I could watch VOD, since it's not supported by TiVo. I've only ever used it a handful of times. With Amazon, Netflix, Vudu and HBOGo (through smart TV) I never really need VOD. The only times I've used it was to watch shows I've missed due to a power/cable outages.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Funny, I ended up signing up for FIOS and will be dropping comcast on Christmas Eve. 2yrs at $120 for 50/50, Unl Voice (don't need it but it's there) and Preferred HD with their big movie pack that gives all the premiums. And that includes taxes, the comcast fee (the joys of Philly and the comcast channel) which is deceptive at best, and one cable card. And the $400 visa card which really knocks off $16.67/mo.

They gave me access to the mobile app, and I couldn't really find current episodes of quite a few shows where xfinity's app had more current episodes. Unless they're just not giving me everything until after the install. Didn't see current USA series and such. Hope that's not the norm. I use the apps to catch up on shows while doing cardio at the gym. Between that and streaming Tivo I should be able to drop Hulu, but will be disappointed if their mobile app is more limited than xfinity's.


----------



## barb1948 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been very frustrated by not having access to on-demand with Tivo. I have a TIVO Roamio Pro, BUT I also have a Fios STB in another room. Of course, this TV does not have Tivo.

So fooling around with the Tivo and looking for On-Demand did not work. In the Other room with just an STB box and Fios... I found On-Demand. This is how I found it. With my Fios TV Remote , I pressed all the lower colored buttons, and lo and behold, the Blue Square one -I think it says B, but partially rubbed. off.... Pressed it and there came on-demand. I found a show I like,( needed previous versions, )and thought of course the catch is, I'd have to pay. Biu NO: Free.

So, you need to have a Fios cable box - not connected to tivo... and there you go. And yes, I pay $6.99 a month for the box.. 

Yipee!


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been running Fios since right after it came out in our area. I would not switch to anyone else unless I moved to someplace I couldn't get it.

They initially required 2 cable cards for each Tivo HD, but that finally switched to 1 and I think my Roamio Pro uses 1 as well. The price per card went up, but I only need them (1?) for the Roamio now and I have Minis everywhere else.

On-Demand has no appeal to me, so I haven't even bothered to look at that.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

andrews777 said:


> I have been running Fios since right after it came out in our area. I would not switch to anyone else unless I moved to someplace I couldn't get it.
> 
> They initially required 2 cable cards for each Tivo HD, but that finally switched to 1 and I think my Roamio Pro uses 1 as well. The price per card went up, but I only need them (1?) for the Roamio now and I have Minis everywhere else.
> 
> On-Demand has no appeal to me, so I haven't even bothered to look at that.


I have just one cable card with my TiVo Roamio Pro and pay $4.99/month for it. With that and my Mini, I am paying a heckuva lot less than if I decided I wanted to use the FIOS STB's and DVR's.

- Merg


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, and I thought the grass would be greener. This switch to fios has been torture. I called the day before the install to say all I needed was a cable card. Actually picked up the new quantum AC router for $80, so no rentals for me at all. Tech came and didn't have a cable card and couldn't get a hold of one. Did the rest of the install, but it still does me no good since I have one cable going up to the 2nd floor where all the equipment is. So I couldn't cancel Comcast yet. Tech says he can bring it out Friday, last appointment of the day. Works for me. Ends up being a no show with no phone call. I call and they reschedule for Sunday. Again, no show and no phone call. Then they say they can mail me one, but it takes 6-9 days. I ask why they can't overnight one. It's still cheaper than sending a tech out. They can't do that. So I ask them to send a tech out then. Dispatch is closed so the best they can do is new year's eve, 8-12. Sorry, can't sit around all morning and wait. Ask about Monday, and he says to call first thing today. I call this morning and no way can someone come today. I say I just need the card. They can drop it off. I'm rather adept at calling in the numbers. There's no way some one can come today. Best we can do is tomorrow between 8 and 5. Rather large window is it not? Well we'll give you a text 40 minutes beforehand. So I'm supposed to be able to drop what I'm doing at some random time during the day to rush home? They can't just leave it in the door? No. At that point they had me on the phone my whole drive to work, and I had to go. 

Can't believe it's so difficult to get a cable card. They screw up three times, and they won't go out of their way one bit. Comcast would have at that point. Not to mention if you call any time outside of first thing in the morning, it's about half hour plus wait on the phone. I think I've spent about six hours on the phone trying to get this solved, and I'm sure I'll hit seven.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

dbpaddler said:


> Wow, and I thought the grass would be greener. This switch to fios has been torture. I called the day before the install to say all I needed was a cable card. Actually picked up the new quantum AC router for $80, so no rentals for me at all. Tech came and didn't have a cable card and couldn't get a hold of one. Did the rest of the install, but it still does me no good since I have one cable going up to the 2nd floor where all the equipment is. So I couldn't cancel Comcast yet. Tech says he can bring it out Friday, last appointment of the day. Works for me. Ends up being a no show with no phone call. I call and they reschedule for Sunday. Again, no show and no phone call. Then they say they can mail me one, but it takes 6-9 days. I ask why they can't overnight one. It's still cheaper than sending a tech out. They can't do that. So I ask them to send a tech out then. Dispatch is closed so the best they can do is new year's eve, 8-12. Sorry, can't sit around all morning and wait. Ask about Monday, and he says to call first thing today. I call this morning and no way can someone come today. I say I just need the card. They can drop it off. I'm rather adept at calling in the numbers. There's no way some one can come today. Best we can do is tomorrow between 8 and 5. Rather large window is it not? Well we'll give you a text 40 minutes beforehand. So I'm supposed to be able to drop what I'm doing at some random time during the day to rush home? They can't just leave it in the door? No. At that point they had me on the phone my whole drive to work, and I had to go.
> 
> Can't believe it's so difficult to get a cable card. They screw up three times, and they won't go out of their way one bit. Comcast would have at that point. Not to mention if you call any time outside of first thing in the morning, it's about half hour plus wait on the phone. I think I've spent about six hours on the phone trying to get this solved, and I'm sure I'll hit seven.


Sounds like a complete nightmare. That's not really acceptable and you shouldn't have to do this, but it sounds like the best course of action might simply be to visit the local Fios store and pick up a cable card there (instead of being at the mercy of whenever a local tech can stop by your place). I think you'll really like the service once you get everything setup and installed but definitely, your experience is not acceptable at all and you should ask to speak to a supervisor or the retentions department (threaten to cancel if necessary) so they can make it right.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I had that idea, and they said they looked up the store near me and said they didn't have any cable cards. After your post, I decided to call the store direct, and of course they said they had plenty of cable cards. So back on the phone, CS gives me a bunch of order numbers because now I have three, but one of them should at least net me a card from the store later today. This actually trumps my worst Comcast experience which is just amazing to a brand new customer. Not to mention the lack of empathy. The woman this morning gladly switched me over to the disconnect people without any hesitation.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

dbpaddler,

Verizon service is absolutely horrible. The Verizon product is very good. I've never had anything but nightmares concerning FiOS for installations (including cable cards), billing, or technical support. The only good news is that there are so few issues once it's installed that you'll rarely need support.

One other note - don't be surprised if you continue to have some issues - particularly with HBO and a few other channels - once you do get your CableCard(s). They will eventually get worked out, but it's far from painless. I tend to never ever touch my Cablecards once I get them completely and correctly provisioned. I've gone through this a bunch of times.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

barb1948 said:


> I have been very frustrated by not having access to on-demand with Tivo. I have a TIVO Roamio Pro, BUT I also have a Fios STB in another room. Of course, this TV does not have Tivo.
> 
> So fooling around with the Tivo and looking for On-Demand did not work. In the Other room with just an STB box and Fios... I found On-Demand. This is how I found it. With my Fios TV Remote , I pressed all the lower colored buttons, and lo and behold, the Blue Square one -I think it says B, but partially rubbed. off.... Pressed it and there came on-demand. I found a show I like,( needed previous versions, )and thought of course the catch is, I'd have to pay. Biu NO: Free.
> 
> ...


It's $10 a month in most areas. Years ago I used to have a FiOS STB just for VOD. But I rarely used it so I eventually dumped it to save the money since I could get just about everything they had on VOD from other services.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

wmhjr said:


> dbpaddler,
> 
> Verizon service is absolutely horrible. The Verizon product is very good. I've never had anything but nightmares concerning FiOS for installations (including cable cards), billing, or technical support. The only good news is that there are so few issues once it's installed that you'll rarely need support.
> 
> One other note - don't be surprised if you continue to have some issues - particularly with HBO and a few other channels - once you do get your CableCard(s). They will eventually get worked out, but it's far from painless. I tend to never ever touch my Cablecards once I get them completely and correctly provisioned. I've gone through this a bunch of times.


I think I'd like to have that issue. I can't get a live person to even pair up the card. Two calls and three hours of me holding was enough for me tonight.

Is there a special number to call like Comcast has? Never waited more than five minutes to get a live person there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They have an automated number to pair the cable card. I don't remember what it is though. I use the phone for support as a last resort. Chat is my first choice. I've had mostly success when using chat for issues.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> They have an automated number to pair the cable card. I don't remember what it is though. I use the phone for support as a last resort. Chat is my first choice. I've had mostly success when using chat for issues.


The Cablecard Activation Instructions that are supplied with the cable card from FIOS say that the number to call is 1-888-897-7499.

You can also activate the card through the verizon.com/fiostv/selfinstall web site.


----------



## gary712 (Apr 3, 2010)

when I got my romeo plus I used the CC from my premiere and called the activation number and it took only 5 minutes to get it working. the only problem was I lost my premium channels. I called fios ( on hold forever ) and was told I needed a new card.I went to fios to get a new card and they wanted to send out a tech. I told them no and took the card home called the activation number and again only 5 minutes later it was working. this time all my channels are now working


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You didn't "need" a new card. With Charter they have to unpair the card from the old device before they can repair it to the new one. I was told by a tech that only higher level techs have permission to unpair cards, so most of them have to put you on hold and get a senior tech to do the unpairing before they can pair it to the new TiVo. Some are lazy and will just tell you that you need a new card rather then go through the trouble. The couple of times I had them tell me that I just hung up and called back and the next person was able to do it just fine.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

If you want a CC from Verizon your best bet is to call Verizon and order one. My Fios store hasn't had one in stock on the and half dozen occasions I've checked. It isn't too difficult to install and pair. The last two times I paired a card I was able to it either online or with one automated call.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You didn't "need" a new card. With Charter they have to unpair the card from the old device before they can repair it to the new one. I was told by a tech that only higher level techs have permission to unpair cards, so most of them have to put you on hold and get a senior tech to do the unpairing before they can pair it to the new TiVo. Some are lazy and will just tell you that you need a new card rather then go through the trouble. The couple of times I had them tell me that I just hung up and called back and the next person was able to do it just fine.


You are correct that the poster shouldn't have needed a new card. However, I can completely relate to his situation. I have Fios and switched a CC from one Tivo to another, used the website to update the account with the new CC, data, and host IDs, had a phone tech confirm that all the new IDs were in place, remove and re-add the card to the account, and had the phone tech send multiple types of hits/activation signals to the card. Despite all that, couldn't get the premiums to authorize on the new Tivo despite working just fine an hour ago on the older Tivo. The only thing that fixed the issue was replacing the cable card. Again, shouldn't technically need to replace the card but in my case, it was the last option at hand and it worked.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Had the same issues. One card wouldn't pair. Went through all the usual steps like I had done with Comcast. New card paired up just fine. And they lied to me on the phone. Oh, your store doesn't have any cards. I called the store myself and they said they had plenty. And then, since nobody knows what anyone else is doing, they still had my service call set to come out eve after I told them I fixed it. And the tech calls and says he still didn't have a card for me. A week after they screwed me the times in a row. What a bass ackward company.


On a side note, is Verizon's on demand app not nearly as good as Comcast's? Shows I watched for free on Comcast seem to cost me money on FIOS, for channels I actually get. was hoping to use the hdmi on my Fire tablet and stream in the theater room. But that was a no go.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Marty1781 said:


> You are correct that the poster shouldn't have needed a new card. However, I can completely relate to his situation. I have Fios and switched a CC from one Tivo to another, used the website to update the account with the new CC, data, and host IDs, had a phone tech confirm that all the new IDs were in place, remove and re-add the card to the account, and had the phone tech send multiple types of hits/activation signals to the card. Despite all that, couldn't get the premiums to authorize on the new Tivo despite working just fine an hour ago on the older Tivo. The only thing that fixed the issue was replacing the cable card. Again, shouldn't technically need to replace the card but in my case, it was the last option at hand and it worked.


Marty, you are absolutely right. I've experienced this exact situation three times.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

gary712 said:


> when I got my romeo plus I used the CC from my premiere and called the activation number and it took only 5 minutes to get it working. the only problem was I lost my premium channels. I called fios ( on hold forever ) and was told I needed a new card.I went to fios to get a new card and they wanted to send out a tech. I told them no and took the card home called the activation number and again only 5 minutes later it was working. this time all my channels are now working


Be careful, however. Remember that HBO changed the rules not that long ago. Cablecards paired successfully with Host ID and Card ID can successfully decrypt all authorized channels EXCEPT HBO and Cinemax. Those two required successful registration/pairing including the Data ID. I think it started sometime in late 2012? So, you could be getting TMC, Showtime, etc but still not be entirely correctly paired. That happened to me as recently as 2013. I have not swapped cable cards (thank god) since then.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

tallmomof2 said:


> If you want a CC from Verizon your best bet is to call Verizon and order one. My Fios store hasn't had one in stock on the and half dozen occasions I've checked. It isn't too difficult to install and pair. The last two times I paired a card I was able to it either online or with one automated call.


I've had the exact opposite experience at my local Verizon store. I've never had a problem getting/exchanging a CC.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

waynomo said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience at my local Verizon store. I've never had a problem getting/exchanging a CC.


Yes the same here. I remember when the Roamio first came out and we needed a specific cable card to avoid issues. The FiOS store by me had a bunch of cable cards in stock. The lady had to go through a bunch of them to find the one I requested.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

waynomo said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience at my local Verizon store. I've never had a problem getting/exchanging a CC.


I have the same Verizon store but it's a bit far for me to drive unless I know they have a CC. Online, they never show as having a CC in stock. Same when you talk to a rep on the phone. Called the store directly on two occasions and was told CC were out of stock and didn't know when they would be in.

Just my luck. But the shipped cards usually arrive one or two business days after ordering.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

waynomo said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience at my local Verizon store. I've never had a problem getting/exchanging a CC.


Huh! At least you guys HAVE local Verizon stores that have Cablecards. There is only one such "store" in Pittsburgh PA according to Verizon. It is VERY inconvenient to try and get to.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Here's a question for the fios knowledgeable. I'm using their android app for on demand, and everything seems to be $$$. Just basic network and cable shows. All that was free on XOD. Is that normal? Between tivo and on demand I was hoping to ditch hulu once and for all. Hulu didn't have episode 11 of Forever for some odd reason and fios wants $3 for it. Was like wtf?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

$3 sounds in line with the cost to get HD TV episodes from Amazon and Vudu.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes, but XFINITY on demand was free. So I'm surprised Verizon is charging for it. Never had to pay to catch up on recent network shows with Comcast. The networks and even cable networks like USB and such are free. Fios seems to charge for them. Thats normal?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

According to Comcast (so be somewhat wary of how the figures are defined), XOD has 82,500+ free TV and movie titles while Verizon OD has 17,000+.

http://www.comcast.com/compare/comcast-xfinity-vs-verizon-fios.html


----------



## mjpaci (Jun 2, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> Can't believe it's so difficult to get a cable card.


When I first got FiOS in my area (just north of Boston) in 2007 I contacted VZ to get a cable card. The M cards weren't available at the time, so they gave me 2 S cards at the price of 2 cards which also cost me $40 for the tech to come over and plug them into my TiVO - he admitted that it was a waste of his time because he knew nothing about TiVO and spent an hour at my house trying to get the right department to activate the card. Those went into my HD with lifetime.

When I upgraded to the Premiere last year, I just called VZ and went and picked up the card at the local FiOS store, went home, installed it, and activated it on the web.

Now that I got a Roamio and Mini for Christmas, I dropped into the VZ store unannounced and picked up an M card. I am going back tonight to exchange my 2 S cards for an M card for my HD.



> They screw up three times, and they won't go out of their way one bit. Comcast would have at that point. Not to mention if you call any time outside of first thing in the morning, it's about half hour plus wait on the phone. I think I've spent about six hours on the phone trying to get this solved, and I'm sure I'll hit seven.


Sorry about your frustration.


----------

